
Yahoo Just Killed… Consumer Confidence In Them - matylda
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/17/spin-this-yahoo/
======
code_duck
Does anyone have confidence in TechCrunch? I'm coming to hate them so much for
their tabloid style.

------
hvs
Hey TechCrunch, the next time you complain about how the "mainstream" media
doesn't take blogs like yours seriously and doesn't consider your writers
journalists, you can look at your handling of the Delicious story as an
example of why you _shouldn't_ be taken seriously and your writers _aren't_
journalists. You are TMZ for nerds.

------
erikb
How these Techcrunch guys now all are ranting about Yahoo. I really wonder how
bad it really is and how much this whole thing is just subjective ranting.

I mean something feels really strange about it. Has AOL some trouble with
Yahoo?

~~~
borism
<http://www.aol.com>

vs.

<http://www.yahoo.com>

------
jamesaguilar
Doesn't consumer confidence mostly apply when the consumer is actually paying
a company for something? Also, what portion of Yahoo's users even know what
Delicious is?

------
unicornporn
WTF Techcrunch, calm down. Your lives may revolve around last minute internet
news (rumors). Most peoples lives don't.

------
Tycho
TechCruch: a silicon valley based tabloid with an axe to grind against Yahoo!
Inc for some unknown reason

~~~
meadhikari
>> for some unknown reason

AOL bought them, that may be one known reason IMHO.

~~~
Tycho
I think the vendetta was apparent before the buyout, cause that was only what
a couple months ago?

